# What's The Dumbest Thing You Could Say To A Congresswoman Who Lost Her Legs In Battle? Um, THIS.



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

An IRS contractor named Braulio Castillo hurt his foot playing football in military prep school. He never served in the actual military. Then one day, decades later, he used it to get preferred treatment in government contracts. Rep. Tammy Duckworth (D-Ill.), who lost both her legs and still could lose her arm from combat injuries, felt that this might just be a touch inappropriate. It gets amazing around 4:30.






http://www.upworthy.com/whats-the-w...oman-who-lost-her-legs-in-battle-found-it?g=4


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

I saw this a while back. She really let him have it and deservedly so. This guy is a total jackass.


----------

